# Just for you Eric



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I said I'd never own one. Swore it a time or two as well. Sometimes a deal comes along that you just can't pass up. I normally carry a 1911 in 45acp however lately I've been in a few situations where the 3" Colt Defender is just a bit bulky for the company around me. Don't get me wrong, I don't give a rats behind who knows or sees that I am carrying, but this is all about business situations and I do care if they don't want to share their wealth with me. Soooo...Today I acquired a Kimber pistol. A Micro 9 to be exact. It's a miniature 1911 in most respects and seems well made. Fit and finish is great, it's tight but not to tight( enter Michael Scott). I have not shot it yet as I needed to get home in short order so some idiot could bring me a used replacement gas shock for out spa cover lifter. No it was not supposed to be used. They got THE call. I waited for him to put it on then pointed out the dirt on it and the wear marks on the shaft. But I digress....

I'll get it out soon and report any issues or concerns. If it sucks, I'll blame AZpredator... lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

:lurk:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I've shot a few Kimbers, including Eric's .45 (or, his wife's whatever the case may be). No complaints - only tight, ragged holes punching paper.

Some high-performance ammo these days makes the caliber choice better than ever. I don't even handload for the 9mm anymore, 'cause FMJs are so inexpensive for practice. My Sig's stoked with +P+ hollow points for carry duty and they certainly are noticeably stout and feel more like 10mm.

Looking forward to a report.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

You won't be disappointed Don.

Glen, the Kimber you shot is my wife's. And for the record Glen shot 7 230 Gr. FMJ' s into the same damn hole. I think he's been practicing ????.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, shooting them out the same hole is easy. Into the same hole takes practice.

I tried on for size their micro 380. It's even smaller but it was it's a bit to small. My hands aren't huge but I like to have a good hold on a gun. My wife has a Sig P238 (380) that I like but it's a bit small too.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I run a Kimber Micro Carry quite often, the 380. For how small that pistol is it sure is accurate! I get about a 1.5" grouping at 15 yards...and that is further than I ever expect to have to use it if the time comes. Love that little pistol and when I saw the came out with a 9mm version I was tempted to upgrade! Have fun with it Don!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

azpredator... said:


> You won't be disappointed Don.
> 
> . And for the record Glen shot 7 230 Gr. FMJ' s into the same damn hole.


Even a blind squirrel gets a nut sometimes.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Best of luck with those nuts, Huck, but I still have one good eye.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Two in a hole is luck possibly. Any more than that is not.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> Best of luck with those nuts, Huck, but I still have one good eye.


I never doubted you Glen.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

No worries, Huck.

My intent was only to inject my opinion of the Kimbers I've handled and to confirm YD's sound judgment on his purchase. They'll do the job, as long as the operator does his - like all quality firearms.

I've heard the knocks on these pistols, as well, but under normal circumstances for civilian use, they'll perform admirably. Now, if one wants to torture test one by dragging it through the mud and sand, he should expect some operational issues. They're too dang fancy for that, as far as I'm concerned anyway.

Looking forward to YD's assessment with a little range time.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

I hear that... it's a Kimber not a block. I told my wife when she bought her first Kimber that you can't go dropping it in the sand or mud and expect it to still work. She looked at me and said why on earth would I drop it in the mud ????. She hasn't dropped one yet. It did slide off the hood of my Oldsmobile while out target practicing once and it still worked. With any quality 1911 you have to keep it clean.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Being a huge 1911 fan, I have shot a ton in calibers from .22LR all the way up to 10mm. I had a Kimber, sold it. It too was a first gen and was very finicky about ammo and getting dirty. Some of my best shooters are cheap 1911's. I have an ATI 3" in .45 that just runs and never jams and has amazing accuracy for the price. Think I paid $380 about 4 years ago. Just goes to show that sometimes, spending top dollar for a firearm doesn't always get the best results....but then there is Dan Wesson....and I drool profusely.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sooo, you came to hear the story. I'll keep it short. There is no story !

I've been busy trying to work a deal out on a business opportunity....I doubt it'll work out at this point.

And I had guys here for the last few days painting the exterior of the house. It looks great.


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

When are you going to shoot it?


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Ok I just read your Ruger No.1 post... What happened Don to much recoil????. Sight radius is to short? I haven't shot any micro pistols...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredator... said:


> When are you going to shoot it?


Soon I hope !



azpredator... said:


> Ok I just read your Ruger No.1 post... What happened Don to much recoil. Sight radius is to short? I haven't shot any micro pistols...


Nope ! Just busy....

The Micro 9 isn't all that tiny really. It's no 1911 frame but the controls and straight trigger pull work well for me.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Crap Don, you could have bought my business and lived up here, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A few years ago I absolutely would have Ed, at this time I am retired. Anything I get into now will be strictly as an investment not as a worker. I'll screw around at a few things and make an investment or two but thats it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> A few years ago I absolutely would have Ed, at this time I am retired. Anything I get into now will be strictly as an investment not as a worker. I'll screw around at a few things and make an investment or two but thats it.


 I already have your name on my garlic harvest worker list !! Do I need a replacement !! Good benefits here.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ha !


----------

